# The most effective training bible/book



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I've seen a few opinions floating around re: training bibles. 
I've heard that Joe Friels Cyslists Training Bible is a little old school, but still useful.
I've heard good reviews about the book "Racing and Training with Power Meters" 2nd Edition.

So, while I know there will be varying opinions, what is the general consensus about which book/bible offers the best training tips for a variety of Road racing formats ie. Timetrialling, Sprinting, Climbing, Criteriums, Single Road races and Stage racing, etc.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Good question. My problem with "The Bible" is that it reads like a textbook. I read it and put it on the shelf, never used it. BLAH!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jlandry said:


> Good question. My problem with "The Bible" is that it reads like a textbook. I read it and put it on the shelf, never used it. BLAH!


Friel's book is about as stimulating as watching paint dry, but if you find a few tables, you can get a lot of info on how to structure a good training plan.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

i ve found the Time Crunched Cyclist by c carmichael really useful but i must admit i do cycle alot more than 6hr/week and then just add in the intervals, so i do i get the best out of it? maybe not.... does that make any sense?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

A few friends of mine tried the time crunched plan. None of them were too impressed or still using it. Ultimately, I think my friends who used it weren't time crunched enough that they had to use it. I suppose if this is the only option, it might work.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Arnie Baker's "Smart Cycling" or "High Intensity Training for Cyclists." 
Anyone use these? If so, if you could pick _one_, which?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have pretty much figured out that I need less book readin' and more bike ridin'.

That being said, I picked up the old Eddie B. book used on Amazon, and he has some nice tips that I haven't found elsewhere.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

I have used the cyclist's training bible. I did not read the whole thing and mostly used it as a guide to structure workouts into periods and with workout ideas. There are some good tables, and workout plans. 

I recently purchased a power tap, and picked up the 2nd edition of Training with power. I plan to keep track of all the "goodies" like TSS, ATL, CTL, etc.....

For the most part, the books are good guides, but having a plan, riding consistently, and keeping track of progress will get you the furthest.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

The Cyclist Training Bible does take some getting used to but it offers so much more than other books. Once you understand the basic concept then you are off to setting up a plan based on your goals and weaknesses and the tools to do that are what Friel offers. He does not try to sell a cookie cutter program for eight weeks, he walks you through setting up a whole season and goes into great detail on the how and why's and specificity within certain types of racing.
I dont train with a power meter, If I did I would also look into Racing and Training with Power Meters, I have started reading that recently and is very helpful in setting up a program also based on power readings.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Zipp0 said:


> I have pretty much figured out that I need less book readin' and more bike ridin'.
> 
> That being said, I picked up the old Eddie B. book used on Amazon, and he has some nice tips that I haven't found elsewhere.


But where are you getting your horse meat?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Undecided said:


> But where are you getting your horse meat?


I found a real old-school butcher that is set up next to a glue factory.

Seriously, there are some good tidbits in the book!


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

"Racing and Training with Power Meters" is an essential reference if you have a powermeter and WKO+. There are some good suggestions for workouts too.
It is a good companion for Friel's book.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

the_gormandizer said:


> "Racing and Training with Power Meters" is an essential reference if you have a powermeter and WKO+. There are some good suggestions for workouts too.
> It is a good companion for Friel's book.


Friel mentions the Power meter book to go with his program. I have that book as well, although no power meter. Hoping to get one for next season....provided home repair bills don't keep ganging up on me.


----------



## d-town-3- (Sep 18, 2010)

I purchased a few over the years, friels, Bike for Life, Base Building for Cyclists etc and find that they are great references. Me personally i perform better with a structured plan where i can look ahead in the week and know what iam in for. If its written in my training diary i try not to miss or i should say miss because i am being lazy. If i leave it up to myself that day to determine what i am going to do it never really works out well as i push all my hard workouts later in the week and you guessed it i never do them. You can also have a situation where you collect all this information, create charts dietary needs and you never do anything with them. It reminds me of my college days when preparing to study for a major test, i spend all this time setting up my study aids and never really study. If it helps and creates inspiration then use them but dont forget to actually do the work. good luck


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

*Cyclo-club*

Check out Cyclo-club.com I've been very happy with the results, varied workouts and spin workouts.

Darryl


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Darryl W said:


> Check out Cyclo-club.com.
> Darryl


I found some of Graeme Street's stuff on youtube and thought he did a good job of demystifying training. Do you think he is the real deal? I get the impression that he's not particularly genetically gifted, just a regular guy just like most of us, so any results come through hard work. I noticed he actually got a top 10 finish in the Cat 4 race at the Jamestown Classic.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

*cyclo-core*



the_gormandizer said:


> I found some of Graeme Street's stuff on youtube and thought he did a good job of demystifying training. Do you think he is the real deal? I get the impression that he's not particularly genetically gifted, just a regular guy just like most of us, so any results come through hard work. I noticed he actually got a top 10 finish in the Cat 4 race at the Jamestown Classic.


Graeme won the cat 5 last year at Jamestown and this year top 10 in cat 4. The guy who won the cat 4 uses his system as well. I think he is the real deal for the "rest of us" Those of us with jobs, family etc. 
I travel approx 15-17 days a month and have used the yoga and core plans with good results.

I ride with a bunch of mountain bikers that I have gotten on the road. I was always at the front of the group on the road and the back of the group on the trail. After I did the 90 day off season fitness blaster program they all were asking "what I was taking". I was off the front with a couple of racers that join us sometimes and made big improvements on the trail. I was hanging with the fast group on the mountain bike. They used to finish a trail section and wait for me. Then they would turn around and go Holy crap when I was right with them. I've been happy with the results. That said I have taken the summer off(not much riding) but feel confident I can get my fitness back quickly and get ready for spring. YMMV
Darryl


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Darryl W said:


> Graeme won the cat 5 last year at Jamestown and this year top 10 in cat 4. The guy who won the cat 4 uses his system as well. I think he is the real deal for the "rest of us" Those of us with jobs, family etc.
> I travel approx 15-17 days a month and have used the yoga and core plans with good results.
> 
> I ride with a bunch of mountain bikers that I have gotten on the road. I was always at the front of the group on the road and the back of the group on the trail. After I did the* 90 day off season fitness blaster* program they all were asking "what I was taking". I was off the front with a couple of racers that join us sometimes and made big improvements on the trail. I was hanging with the fast group on the mountain bike. They used to finish a trail section and wait for me. Then they would turn around and go Holy crap when I was right with them. I've been happy with the results. That said I have taken the summer off(not much riding) but feel confident I can get my fitness back quickly and get ready for spring. YMMV
> Darryl


Does this program cost anything?
"90 day off season fitness blaster"


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

jlandry said:


> Arnie Baker's "Smart Cycling" or "High Intensity Training for Cyclists."
> Anyone use these? If so, if you could pick _one_, which?



I've read both, I'd pick HIT if it was only one.

But really, you should become a student of the sport.

also +1 for Graeme Street's stuff - it's killer and it will fit you up.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

*cyclo-club*



jlandry said:


> Does this program cost anything?
> "90 day off season fitness blaster"


Everything good costs money. not sure of the cost today. Graeme went to a yearly membership for streaming all of his content and workouts. There are tips, forums, "spin classes" and other videos including off-bike core workouts. Check out Cyclo-club.com
to get an idea what's available.
Darryl


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

spade2you said:


> A few friends of mine tried the time crunched plan. None of them were too impressed or still using it. Ultimately, I think my friends who used it weren't time crunched enough that they had to use it. I suppose if this is the only option, it might work.


I thought Carmichaels' book was awful. What should have been a layman's approach to simplified training turned out to be pro level stuff crammed into 6 hours per week. What I'm looking forward to, if he ever gets it finished, is Graeme O'Bree's book on training. From a guy who was world champ and world record holder and trained on marmalade sammiches, it should be very interesting.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

The more books you can read and reference the better. 
I will second all of the above - Eddy B's book is a gold mine of strategies, tactics, off-season prep and planning for a full year. Joe Friel's book makes more sense every time I thumb through it. Another book called Base Training is a good complement to Friel. Training with a Power meter has also been helpful when coaching other riders even though I don't have one.
My all-time favorite is a small booklet published my VeloNews in 1977 by Audrey McElmury (69 women's world champ) and husband Mike Levonas called Basic Training. The only real differences is that the newer books are much more specific about interval duration and intensity and seem to prioritize power above all. The old ones talk about the need to develop tactics and the need for motor-pace training for high speed intensity (AT workouts) and bike handling skills. 
In a way the books are a reflection of how pro racing has changed in the last 10 - 15 years especially in the grand tours. Now it seems to be all about power to weight on the long climbs and TT's instead of tactical attacks. The strongest guys still wins but the racing now is much more predictable since everyone knows how hard and how long they can go.


----------



## millennium (Apr 3, 2002)

jlandry said:


> Arnie Baker's "Smart Cycling" or "High Intensity Training for Cyclists."
> Anyone use these? If so, if you could pick _one_, which?


I've got Smart Cycling. I've seen the other one in the bookstore. I think Smart Cycling is going to be more comprehensive, in that it covers more than training.


----------



## millennium (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's my favorite online "book" on training principles:
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/articles/cycling/power-training-levels,-by-andrew-coggan.aspx
Not really tips, per say, but Table 2 is a fantastic tool for understanding exercise psysiology principles, in my view.

As for printed books, my favorite is, again, principles based rather tips based:
High-Tech Cycling 2nd Ed. (edited by Burke). It is a compilation of articles. Here's a like to find that book and a bunch of other cycling training books:
http://www.millenniumcycling.com/bookstr.php


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

Quick question: are Graeme Street's workout plans power based, hear-rate based or both?


----------



## jim9091 (Sep 23, 2010)

Read anything and everything you can get your hands on. Try some, discount some. Life's an experiment.


----------

